# picky eater..



## flogyptic

please how would you say this in spanish?:

*I know you would love it. Especially since you are such a picky eater.*

thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## josue_ernesto

Sé que te va a gustar,  Especialmente siendo que eres muy delicado (con la comida).  

I think this is what you are looking for.  Good luck


----------



## diegodbs

josue_ernesto said:
			
		

> Sé que te va a gustar, Especialmente siendo que eres muy delicado (con la comida).
> 
> I think this is what you are looking for. Good luck


 
Hola Josué,
en España diríamos más bien: *siendo como eres muy delicado*
Un saludo


----------



## josue_ernesto

Pues, es lo mismo, no?


----------



## diegodbs

josue_ernesto said:
			
		

> Pues, es lo mismo, no?


Sí, Josué, es lo mismo, se entiende. Sólo te quería decir que es más normal aquí usar la palabra como en lugar de la palabra que.


----------



## josue_ernesto

Vale.  Mi problema es que me encuentra aquí en EEUU.  Cuando hablas con tantos Latinos, coges otras formas de decir las cosas.  Gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## diegodbs

josue_ernesto said:
			
		

> Vale. Mi problema es que me encuentra aquí en EEUU. Cuando hablas con tantos Latinos, coges otras formas de decir las cosas. Gracias por la sugerencia.


 
Por eso me he atrevido a sugerirte lo del "como", porque he visto que vives en EE.UU. y seguramente se te pegan expresiones más típicas de los latinoamericanos. Espero no haberte molestado. Un saludo.


----------



## flogyptic

muchas gracias everyone!


----------



## Nadhya

es como esticoso.


----------



## gemaruiz

Hola:

Yo esta frase la traduciría de la siguiente manera. 

*!!Sé que te encantaría a pesar de lo delicado (ó delicada) que eres!!!*

Espero que sirva de ayuda,
Un saludo desde Sevilla, España.
Gema


----------



## borgonyon

Se que los cubanos usan la expresión "quimicoso/a", para referirse a ese tipo de persona.


----------



## Bilma

También se usa melindroso.


----------



## krolaina

Bilma said:
			
		

> También se usa melindroso.


 
Sí, también milindris, tiquismiquis...(muy coloquial)


----------



## gemaruiz

Hola de nuevo:
Olvidé algo importante.......

*!!Sé que te encantaría a pesar de lo delicado (ó delicada) que eres para comer (o comiendo)!!!*

Saluditos desde Sevilla, España.
Gema


----------



## Germanazo

gemaruiz said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> Olvidé algo importante.......
> 
> *!!Sé que te encantaría a pesar de lo delicado (ó delicada) que eres para comer (o comiendo)!!!*
> 
> Saluditos desde Sevilla, España.
> Gema


 
no se si es porque tu tambien eres de sevilla o por que, pero me parece mas correcta esta ultima frase


----------



## 'u-na-we-'ri-ta

Cuando yo vivía en Guadalajara, México este verano pasado, mi compañera de cuarto era una "picky eater.” Ella y yo preguntamos a nuestra Sra. cómo decir "picky" en español, y ella nos dijo que se puede decir o "chiquead@" o "chiqueón/chiqueona.” Yo no sé si algún otro mexicano está de acuerdo con lo que la Sra. Irma nos dijo, pero yo pienso que “chiquead@” puede referir a un adulto que no quiere comer algunos platos, como sushi o comida picante, y que “chiqueón/chiqueona” refiere a un(a) niñ@ que no quiere comer los guisantes o la ensalada y mueva lo comida desde un lado del plato al otro con el tenedor, tomando mucho tiempo para comer muy poca comida.

Claro, es rete posible que estas palabras no sean más que modismos tapatíos.

_Red. Gracias a outkast, aprendí que <<chiquead@>> quiere decir <<mimad@>>  

¡Mil gracias!_


----------



## Germanazo

'u-na-we-'ri-ta said:


> Cuando yo vivía en Guadalajara, México este verano pasado, mi compañera de cuarto era una "picky eater.” Ella y yo preguntamos a nuestra Sra. cómo decir "picky" en español, y ella nos dijo que se puede decir o "chiquead@" o "chiqueón/chiqueona.” Yo no sé si algún otro mexicano está de acuerdo con lo que la Sra. Irma nos dijo, pero yo pienso que “chiquead@” puede referir a un adulto que no quiere comer algunos platos, como sushi o comida picante, y que “chiqueón/chiqueona” refiere a un(a) niñ@ que no quiere comer los guisantes o la ensalada y mueva lo comida desde un lado del plato al otro con el tenedor, tomando mucho tiempo para comer muy poca comida.
> 
> Claro, es rete posible que estas palabras no sean más que modismos tapatíos.
> 
> _Red. Gracias a outkast, aprendí que <<chiquead@>> quiere decir <<mimad@>> _
> 
> _¡Mil gracias!_


 
hmmm, en españa "picky" es delicado (y en este caso, delicado ara comer). chiqueado es alguien mimado (spoilt), puede que alli en mexico sea otra cosa, debido a los modsmos. y en cuanto a chiqueon\na, q yo sepa, eso no existe, sera otro modismo de alli. y una cosa q queria preguntarte es _"Claro, *es rete *posible que estas palabras..."_ q significa _*es rete*_??? hala, ya esta, espero haberte aclarado algo, ahora porfa, dime q es eso de rete . 
gracias


----------



## rememberchocolate

otra opción en plan informar podría ser
 "eres especialito para las comidas"

(lo de delicado me parece confuso porque puede parecer que hace referencia a que tiene problemas de estómago)


----------



## 'u-na-we-'ri-ta

Germanazo y outkast,

Muchas gracias por la aclaración…con suerte, yo no voy a ofender a nadie ahora por haberle llamado _chiquead@_.



> y una cosa q queria preguntarte es "Claro, es rete posible que estas palabras..." q significa es rete??? hala, ya esta, espero haberte aclarado algo, ahora porfa, dime q es eso de rete .



Jaja…parece que yo debo evitar el uso del adverbio _rete_ cuando no estoy en México y cuando yo quiero parecer de habla culta.  En México, _rete _quiere decir lo mismo que _muy _o _super _del español estándar. 

Yo pienso que la Argentina tiene algo así también, y que en la Argentina, los argentinos suelen decir << ¡Vds bailan re-mal! >> a los norteamericanos. =)  De veras.  Le pasó a un amigo mío.

Yo no sé si España tiene un adverbio especial que significa lo mismo que _muy _… ¿sabes tú?


----------



## grivasl

em mexico es comun usar la palalbra chiqueon o  chiqueona para referirse a una persona que no acepta cualquier cosa, de comer o de usar


----------



## Filis Cañí

Requetedelicado.


----------



## Germanazo

'u-na-we-'ri-ta said:


> Germanazo y outkast,
> 
> Muchas gracias por la aclaración…con suerte, yo no voy a ofender a nadie ahora por haberle llamado _chiquead@_.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaja…parece que yo debo evitar el uso del adverbio _rete_ cuando no estoy en México y cuando yo quiero parecer de habla culta. En México, _rete _quiere decir lo mismo que _muy _o _super _del español estándar.
> 
> Yo pienso que la Argentina tiene algo así también, y que en la Argentina, los argentinos suelen decir << ¡Vds bailan re-mal! >> a los norteamericanos. =) De veras. Le pasó a un amigo mío.
> 
> Yo no sé si España tiene un adverbio especial que significa lo mismo que _muy _… ¿sabes tú?


 
jaja, tiene gracia, se nota que el español q hablas es de america (de veras y cosillas asi...), me alegro de saber algo mas hoy antes de acostarme. aqui en vez de decir "re-mal" decimos requete mal, jaja, q es mas largo.... y sinonimos a muy x ejemplo son "tela" (en andalucia), un monton, un mogollon, pocos mas.... pero ten en cuenta que estos que te digo son coloquiales y el de tela, mucho mas, seguro q si lo dices alli no te entenderan, jaja. gracias por aclararme lo de rete. 
adios


----------



## El Palma

I would say:

"Sé que te va a gustar, especialmente porque eres muy *exquisito*."

I've seen a lot of times that word, and it's correct in this case, about food.


----------



## Blixa

picky eater = fussy eater


----------



## Angela B

I have heard manoso to refer to a picky person.


----------



## Angela B

Mañosa rather


----------



## curruca

borgonyon said:


> Se que los cubanos usan la expresión "quimicoso/a", para referirse a ese tipo de persona.


 


Perdóname, sin ofensa pero yo soy cubana y nunca he escuchado esa palabra. Mas bien decimos "melindroso"


----------



## switt

I am trying to translate "Most toddlers are picky eaters." 

I put "Casi todos los niños pequeños son tiquismiquis con la comida." but I don't know about that word tiquismiquis. I remember it from spanish classes but is that really the right word to use????

Please give me ideas of how to say this phrase for general spanish speaking public in United States.


----------



## Agró

switt said:


> I am trying to translate "Most toddlers are picky eaters."
> 
> I put "Casi todos los niños pequeños son tiquismiquis con la comida." but I don't know about that word tiquismiquis. I remember it from spanish classes but is that really the right word to use????
> 
> Please give me ideas of how to say this phrase for general spanish speaking public in United States.



Tiquismiquis puede usarse en varios contextos además del de la comida:

*tiquismiquis**.*
 (Del lat. macarrónico _tichi michi_, alterac. vulg. de _tibi, michi_, [lat. _mihi_], para ti, para mí).
* 1.     * m. pl.  Escrúpulos o reparos vanos o de poquísima importancia.
* 2.     * m. pl.  coloq. Expresiones o dichos ridículamente corteses o afectados.
* 3.     * com. Persona que hace o dice *tiquismiquis.*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_Específicamente para la comida en algunos lugares se usa "mico" o "meco" o "asqueroso"._
_


----------



## rosillone

Agró qué te parece "quisquilloso", "puntilloso", "muy especial"?


----------



## Agró

rosillone said:


> Agró qué te parece "quisquilloso", "puntilloso", "muy especial"?



¿Para la comida? No me convencen. En otros contextos, sí.


----------



## rosillone

Entonces asqueroso. Mico y meco nunca lo había oído. A ver si opina alguien más.


----------



## switt

Gracias - parece asqueroso seria bien - Agradezco todos sus comentarios- switt


----------



## CARIELOS

No estoy convencido con el uso de asqueroso.  La palabra indica que causa asco o que tiene asco, por lo tanto es ambigua.
If a hear "Niño asqueroso" it sounds to me like "Filthy boy"
Probably I would use "Niño melindroso o quisquilloso con la comida". 

Cordial saludo


----------



## frutilla

En Chile se dice mañoso para comer. 
Asqueroso significa algo que a uno le da asco, ganas de vomitar.
Saludos


----------



## switt

Interesting - Thank you everyone...so many possibilities - 
difícil decidir - Posiblemente voy a usar quisquilloso ahora porque es la respuesta más común. No se todavía.....


----------



## rosillone

mejor quisquilloso, parece lo más entendible por todos


----------



## Sylphadora

Yo "quisquilloso" lo he oído mucho refiriéndose a la comida. Lo puedes decir con tranquilidad  Pero "asqueroso" no sé... A mí me da la impresión de que se refiere a alguien que come como un cerdo, no que es muy maniático XD


----------



## opelA2

Hi all! Is there a word or phrase for "picky eating?" I am referring to when someone is very particular about what they eat, especially kids. Thanks!


----------



## mijoch

Hi

You could look at "quisquilloso". It can apply to many things, but I've heard it used with children who are "choosy" with food.

See what others say.

M.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Also "delicado para comer", "melindroso".


----------



## gdiaz

We use "mañoso" for a child that doesn't eat the food you give him.


----------



## luchotb900

Since you've mention the word "choosy" mijoch.. Most people refer to that kind of persons (childs mostly) just as "*escogedor*", at least where i live, you hear mothers talking to their childs like that, for instance:

Mother:Carlos, tienes que comer toda la comida.
Carlos:But i don't like vegetables..
Mother:No seas "*escogedor*" tienes que comer todo

Although i've also heard some people use the word "quisquilloso" as well, but not to often..


----------



## opelA2

is mañoso too strong of a word to use when teaching parents how to combat picky eating?


----------



## opelA2

"escogedor" sounds good too, but is it used all over?


----------



## luchotb900

opelA2 said:


> is mañoso too strong of a word to use when teaching parents how to combat picky eating?



I wouldn't use the word "mañoso" because it means something entirely different for me: For me it means a person that tricks/fools someone or cheats at something.

Escogedor, its used in my country (Bolivia) i don't know about ohter countries, but i think it's pretty understanable


----------



## Holacomoesta

Cuando viene a la comida, él es muy *tiquismiquis*.

¿Vale?


----------



## crismi

I think it is, at least in my country (Ecuador) manioso is a bit strong and you wouldn't say that to a child. I would use "melindroso"  Hope it helps!


----------



## maidinbedlam

opelA2 said:


> "escogedor" sounds good too, but is it used all over?


 
Not in Spain. And we don't use "mañoso" in that sense.
 But we say "tiquismiquis" too.


----------

